# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  After the upgrade - post issues here

## teylyn

Hello,

the forum software has been upgraded to vBulletin 4.1.8. In the course of that upgrade, some customisations of the forum have been reset to default and need to be re-applied manually. Please use this thread to list functionality that has been dropped.

Making a start:

Excel version no longer showing in user info on top right of post

----------


## martindwilson

search only finds  posts since upgrade

----------


## Domski

When viewing a thread the forum rules link has moved to the quick navigation drop down. Not an issue as such, more an observation.

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

I'd like to see the old "Child of....." Skin available.

...also "Quick Links" - should always be available - If you use "New posts" it isn't there......

----------


## john55

Hi,
when trying excel programming threads this page is displayed
"Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator".

john

----------


## teylyn

The icon for Excel attachments is broken. The linked image http://www.excelforum.com/images/attach/xls.gif does not seem to exist. This happened before the upgrade, too, at least in the "child of ..." skin.

----------


## vlady

Same icons for  WATER COLLER and other posts?

----------


## vlady

Where are my recent posts?

----------


## vlady

Used IE7   sometimes receive error:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function prepare_blog_category_permissions() in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/blog_init.php on line 32

----------


## abousetta

Still getting the Database Error when trying to connect... And also really need access to the old posts and started threads. It would be a big blow to the site if these were lost.

----------


## john55

hi abousetta,
I can not manage with this "new skin" at all!  :Frown: 
it seems to be mixed...

----------


## abousetta

I know what you mean John. It's really difficult to work with compared to the last version and I'm entirely sure what the new features are. I just want my old posts

----------


## john55

it's easier to have an icon/button  "old version" and "new version" as yahoo mail has!
well, it's really difficult to navigate through.

----------


## vlady

an experiment...

do we need videos here?????

----------


## Domski

According to Twitter the old (new) skin will be back soon I think.

Dom

----------


## john55

Domski,

very good news!

----------


## john55

Domski,

very good news!

----------


## JapanDave

I would like to post an issue. I recieved an infraction in this thread ,I was told I ignored a moderators request. Well, I posted my reply about 5mins after the OP replied and keep getting "Database error" and "please wait while you are being connected", so I left it at that went back to work and what do you know I finally able to get back online I have an infraction. I am trying to give back to this forum after all the help I received here and I get this, am I too penalized b/c of this site database failure?

----------


## tom1977

When I can find in this new version the list of users who gave me the so call reputation? In previous version it was in CPU icon.

----------


## Domski

@tom1977

Only way I can find at the moment is to right click on Notifications at the top and select Open or Open In New Tab and it takes you to that screen.

Dom

----------


## Kyle123

It's also under settings at the top of the page

----------


## tom1977

Thanks a lot

----------


## -Spax-

I'm getting a lot of DB errors  :Frown:

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey Spax, can you explain or copy the error over here?  So we can understand what error you are getting?

----------


## -Spax-

The image below is representative of the screen I've been getting, this is an example from Google as I've not printscreened the error. It's a forum Database issue that usually throws these errors up :s

----------


## Richard Buttrey

See also problem here with attached workbook which doesn't seem to exist
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post2657334

I'm seeing the 'Page not found' message

----------


## tigeravatar

I always just used the "Go Advanced" version of the reply, which I could get to by clicking "Post Reply" at the bottom of a thread.  Now that button just goes to the Quick Reply box, and I need to click the "Go Advanced" down there.  Not really an issue, it just confused me for a bit.  As a side note, I had to turn off the new way to do attachments.  I can understand the idea behind it, but its not something I would use.

----------


## Miraun

JapanDave's Infractions aren't showing up!

I also miss the User Control Panel view... They had a nice breakdown of all of the rep I wasn't gaining per post and such.  *(Disregard this... it is under "Settings" now.)*


I don't know when the new forums went live, but this is the first I've been able to connect all day due to database and Line 32 errors.

Also... what's this auto-save that keeps flashing?

----------


## Miraun

Good News Everyone:  The Blogs appear to be working... We can now Blog about our excel experiences....  But could I get some validation that the world can see my written word in Blog form over on the blogs tab?

----------


## davegugg

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but I can't see any of the Quick Reply buttons (such as Link, Email, Italic, etc.) when using Skylight skin.

----------


## Domski

Aye, quick reply button images are all missing in Chrome using Skylight.

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

I post this formula in a question

=FIXED(2.999)&"-"&FIXED(4.354)

when I copy and paste it it looks like this

1. =FIXED(2.999)&"-"&FIXED(4.354)

why's that?

----------


## NBVC

It worked fine for me... using Firefox 6.0

----------


## NBVC

I am really not getting used to this new forum style... I have had no real ambition to post much!

----------


## tom1977

Is there and where the information which version of excel user use?

----------


## martindwilson

everyone should probably clear cache/cookies and stuff. 
@ dll



> I post this formula in a question
> 
> =FIXED(2.999)&"-"&FIXED(4.354)
> 
> when I copy and paste it it looks like this
> 
> 1. =FIXED(2.999)&"-"&FIXED(4.354)
> 
> why's that?



look the same to me unless its the 1. that's not supposed to be there

----------


## daddylonglegs

> It worked fine for me... using Firefox 6.0



OK, perhaps it's the browser....I'm using Google Chrome, it's not just formulas, when I cut and paste your comment I get the same thing

1. It worked fine for me... using Firefox 6.0

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I am really not getting used to this new forum style... I have had no real ambition to post much!



I guess we'll get used to it......but I agree with you - I'm finding it difficult to read (in either skin).

----------


## Miraun

I dunno if people actually read my signature, but signature sizes for members appear to have been altered from the user defined values of the previous forum version.  I think I only had about 50 characters before.  Now I have a nice, flowing 500 character limit.  This means I can finally put in the scales icon!

Ohh wait, it's a little star now...

----------


## JapanDave

@daddylonglegs , I am getting the same thing as you and I use Chrome.

I also can't get through to this web page by using  [www.excelforum.com]
I have to use [www.excelforum.com/index/php]

----------


## Domski

Cleared cache in Chrome and still no quick reply buttons.

Edit they're also missing in the advanced window.

Dom

----------


## john55

Is there any chance to change it to old form...?

----------


## abousetta

I have noticed that a lot of the regular posters are no longer posting... This message is directed to the owner/admin of the site 

Danger!!!

Danger!!!

Warning!!!

Warning!!!

We need a working site... the bells and whistles don't do much if we can't even navigate the site correctly. Many of the links are not working, old posts are not available, etc. etc. etc.

abousetta

----------


## john55

hi abouseta,
yes, it's true!
if you want to see your old posts you should go to yr profile and then "find latest posts" (if you are lucky!). well, it's not my case ))...but anyway, it's annoying.
and what is that "auto-saved"?

----------


## arthurbr

Canned replies don't seem to be working when giving an infraction

----------


## welchs101

i cant find earlier posts ...........i went to my profile and did latest post but it does not show my earlier posts..............any ideas?

----------


## zbor

> I guess we'll get used to it......but I agree with you - I'm finding it difficult to read (in either skin).



It was same with previous skin... I think this is better... Just need some time to adopt...

----------


## NBVC

There are so many things... that I don't even know if this one was mentioned... but I don't see any notification of percentage of Inbox taken.  I was told in another forum that my inbox was full, otherwise I wouldn't know unless I checked my email.. which I shouldn't have to, I don't think.

----------


## -Spax-

More DB errors, got a screenie this time please see attached;

----------


## snb

I'm not thrilled by this silverlight view

----------


## snb

In the skylight no reputation at all....

----------


## Domski

Seems a shame this upgrade wasn't tested properly in advance. Doesn't help confidence any.

Dom

----------


## john55

welchs,
(you must have good eyes   :Wink:   ) try: bottom right-> archive ->excel programming...and go to last page
http://www.excelforum.com/archive/index.php/f-7.html

----------


## Colin Legg

I don't know if it's already been mentioned but the currently active user list (at the bottom of the forum's index page) does not wrap when the window is narrowed. In IE8, at least.

----------


## snb

Not available:      http://www.excelforum.com/images/attach/xlsm.gif

----------


## davegugg

> I'm not thrilled by this silverlight view



Agreed, it feels very cluttered; that's more of an aesthetic complaint than functionality.

----------


## snb

> Agreed, it feels very cluttered; that's more of an aesthetic complaint than functionality.



No, before the content of the post was only being shown hovering over the link, but now it's 1 mess of indiscriminately cluttered text. Readability is functionality.

Besides, most of the screen is now being occupied by useless information.

----------


## arthurbr

> No, before the content of the post was only being shown hovering over the link, but now it's 1 mess of indiscriminately cluttered text. Readability is functionality.
> 
> Besides, most of the screen is now being occupied by useless information.



Post contents hovers satisfactorily on FF8

----------


## davegugg

The hovering functionality works fine, what I (and I believe snb) find useless is all the info highlighted in the attachment below - it contains the same info you can get with a hover, but it shouldn't be shown on the page with the list of all threads.  Not only that, but why is it bolded?  The text of the thread is bolded but the titles are not?Complaint.jpg

----------


## ChemistB

I usually use Advanced Search and search on Posts by my user name to keep track of replies and such but I'm getting "no matches found"  Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## NBVC

It works if you go in the Search Single Content Type tab to do the search

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Seems a shame this upgrade wasn't tested properly in advance....Dom



Hey, Dom! You win the understatement of the year award, 2011  :Smilie:

----------


## abousetta

I wonder if anyone actually monitors this thread and is making updates to the forum based on the bugs that were are identifying... or it is just a place for us b**** about the endless problems with the upgrade. I haven't seen any real progress on resolving the problems. Maybe it would be best to go back to old version that was working until all (or at least the major bugs) in this version are hammered out (not debuggeed... hammered).

A very frustrated abousetta

----------


## snb

@arthurbr

I fear you didn't look at the picture I added in post #50

I am talking about the non default forum 'skylight' skin

----------


## martindwilson

for once i'd like to be serious!!!!!!!! could someone moderate this thread or just start another one where all the issues are collated?
ok banter about stuff is fine but if i was trying to resolve this i'd probably disregard most posts as chat and hence miss the real issues

----------


## abousetta

I agree with Martin that there should be some civilized way to communicate with the web developers the problems we have identified and at the same time they can update us on the progess they are making in resolving these issues. A simple table with two columns would suffice: Column A: identified issue; Column B: status of resolving it. This would at least demonstrate that there is a 'real' effort to move forward because from where I am standing, I don't see any improvements on the identified issues.

----------


## Vaibhav

Thanks for collating the issues faced.  We are monitoring this thread and we have noted each and every grievance given here.  The team is working on it and by all means will get all the issues resolved.

----------


## tom1977

Please tell me do you have problems with forum (all the time errors occur) or only I have?

----------


## john55

the old attachments are not available at all, are they?

----------


## snb

> Please tell me do you have problems with forum (all the time errors occur) or only I have?



Yes, you really are the only one...  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Can somebody please tell me what 'Multi-Quote this message' Attachment 131725means ?

If you use 'Reply with Quote' the icons in the edit box will magically become visible.

----------


## tom1977

Hi *snb*
Thx for replies :Smilie:  
I have asked because all day yesterday I was not able to open website with forum but in the evening at home I had any problems (it was worked ok). And unfortunately today in the morning (at work) problems started again… so.. 
So I am waiting patiently…. Good lack

----------


## welchs101

John55, not sure what your asking me to do.  i followed the link.........but it doesnt list just my posts.....it lists everyone's post.......i think.  this is NOT what i was hoping for.  Is there a way, like in the past, that i can search for the posts that i have created?

Can anyone on this site answer this question?

----------


## tigeravatar

welchs101,

On the top right of the page, click on "My Profile"Click on tab "About Me"Click on link "Find all threads started by username"

Screenshot attached to show placement of links.

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi tigeravatar

I try to do this, but what i get back, is: Sorry no matces...

Any advice?

----------


## john55

see the first post in this page, NBVC said
"It works if you go in the Search Single Content Type tab to do the search "

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi John

It"s works for me now.

Thank you

Regards

----------


## Alf

I do wonder where my uploaded files went. Obviously I do something wrong or?

Is there a “manual” somewhere on how to do things under the new system?

Yes it’s frustrating, this could be a good time for me to join another forum and stay there for some months while things get sorted out in the “Excel help forum”.

I do wonder what was wrong with the old system (asides from it being old). As a user I never had any problem.

Alf

----------


## teylyn

Hello Alf, 

I feel your pain. The changes were made by the owner without testing and without consulting with the community. Again. We are all struggling to find our way around, currently, moderators included. 

cheers,

----------


## Alf

Hi teylyn,

Thanks for feedback and sympathy! If I feel frustrated I guess a moderator must be so much more upset on account of all the time and effort they do spend in this forum. Perhaps now is the time to sample the Yuletide glogg? At a bucket at a time!

A merry Christmas and a happy (working) database to you.

Alf

----------


## Vaibhav

A quick update - the technical team is working on restoring some backend tables that have crashed.  Should be up and running by end of day today.  Also, the skylight skin will be functional within the next 2 days.  The team is working hard to ensure its done at the earliest.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Vai, i can't view any attachments either, clicking them just gives me an invalid link message!, also shouldn't this thread http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=804519 be merged with this as they are both about the same topic  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

Is it possible to add shortcut link to posts where I (we) write?

So I can access without Advance Search -> my name...

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Also getting 2 or 3 emails for every notification, zbor's post above sent me 3 notifications all exactly the same and times exactly the same!

----------


## dip11

I notice all the attachments that existed prior to the upgrade have disappeared.

Also, this may be a silly question, but how do I get an attachment to display like in this thread, post#2?
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=804582
With the pretty picture, views details etc.

In terms of bugs:
If you only use the attachment option at the bottom of the advanced editor and use insert inline, it will display the attachment as a link, but clicking it will result in an error.
If you upload it using the above method but don't insert inline, but use the attachment manager in the main toolbar at the top of the ediot (which uses attachconfig instead of attach), the link works.

----------


## Vaibhav

> Vai, i can't view any attachments either, clicking them just gives me an invalid link message!, also shouldn't this thread http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=804519 be merged with this as they are both about the same topic



Simon, The technical team is working on resolving the attachment issue.  The table has got corrupted and they are rigorously working on reviving it.

----------


## Vaibhav

> I do wonder where my uploaded files went. Obviously I do something wrong or?
> 
> Is there a “manual” somewhere on how to do things under the new system?
> 
> Yes it’s frustrating, this could be a good time for me to join another forum and stay there for some months while things get sorted out in the “Excel help forum”.
> 
> I do wonder what was wrong with the old system (asides from it being old). As a user I never had any problem.
> 
> Alf



Alf, The uploaded files should start showing up soon. The table with the attachments has been corrupted and we are loading that table from the backup of the site. 
Most of the bugs / issues have been resolved, the main issue which still remains is the attachments being displayed and advanced search function not working properly which we are working on and we will make sure that its corrected ASAP.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Thread icons - opened/unopened envelopes appear mixed up.

i.e.  An unopened envelope displays next to a thread that has already been opened (and vice-versa).

Using Firefox 8.0

- Edit - - - - - - - - - -

This error seems to be inconsistent, but I have noticed it on two separate computers (as well as IE & Firefox).

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Viewing the page that houses all the forums there is a 5 page scroll needed to get to see the who's online!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Simon, The technical team is working on resolving the attachment issue. The table has got corrupted and they are rigorously working on reviving it.



Normally you can download the table in any format you like then then via ssh search the database for attachment.TMD and delete it, then re-upload you should then be able to optimise it  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The issue with the scroll for 5 pages is a malformed html tag AND you have TWO wgo_birthday divs, so you are trying to display whats going on and birthdays twice!

I don't know who your "technical team" is Vai but you should fire them, these are schoolboy errors!  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

Nothing.. Just sending notifications to Lloyd  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

Simon, looks like the technical expertise of the "team" tasked with running this forum into the ground matches the management expertise of their boss.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hmmm, you sound disgruntled teylyn, personally i think the solution would be to create a brand new test site, import ALL of the database as it stands, check for bugs (although it should pretty much work "out of the box") and then simply export the working style from the test site to this, the style contains ALL the css and template edits - job done!

----------


## Domski

Surely it's standard practise to fully test a system upgrade in a dev version and fix all the bugs before rolling it out live or is that just where I work  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dom

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Vai, as an added, the postbit would look neater if the user info on the top right of each post was <smallfont> and not bold, this way it should all line up better.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> I do wonder what was wrong with the old system (asides from it being old). As a user I never had any problem.
> 
> Alf



Alf's is the most telling question I've seen and one to which I'd like to see a response.

Vai, it's an old canard, but no less true for that: if it ain't broke don't fix it.

Why did you feel the need to upgrade (sic) the system at all when I suspect 99% of your users would have been quite happy with the status quo had you bothered to ask them? 

I can only assume it was essentially a financial decision of yours but did you factor in the potential downside costs (like user drift through disatisfaction)?

Regards

----------


## ConneXionLost

Finding markup errors in this web site using W3C Markup Validator.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

@CXL, vBulletin has always shown markup errors unfortunately, it's the way templates are called and loaded in to each other, if you could take the seperate templates and vaildate them you will find there are very very few errors, some of the errors you see there have to be taken with a pinch of salt as quick closing tags i.e <img src="thispic.png" /> so the quick close is /> because it really should look like this  <img src="thispic.png"></img> but the quick close is perfectly legal and we ll used, tahts just an example but there will be loads of them  :Smilie:

----------


## ConneXionLost

@Simon,  thanks for the info!

----------


## vlady

received this error just now. 

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/class_core.php(4596) : eval()'d code on line 1

----------


## jaslake

Look at the formatting on Post #7 of this Thread http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-workbook.html

I've been surfing the Forum today and find MANY Threads that indicate file attached but there is no attachment to be found. Others indicate an attachment such as Attachment 131792 but it won't open (invalid file extension or file corrupted) 

Attachements are missing from my older (prior to upgrade) subscribed Threads.

----------


## vlady

Hello jaslake
Click on the link but "Page not found".
I get this also from other posts.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> received this error just now. 
> 
> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/class_core.php(4596) : eval()'d code on line 1



That looks like a template edit gone wrong or some php has a rogue ' or a missing one  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Hello jaslake
> Click on the link but "Page not found".
> I get this also from other posts.



Im afraid thats because the actual posted link is wrong, how you see it there with the ... in between is how the link actually is, so either it was posted wrong or the forum is shortening links wrongly.

----------


## vlady

I can still see the error above. 
This happens when I click a visitor on my main profile. But just some.
Try it.

----------


## vlady

Smaller size for (INSERT IMAGE / Movies) like youtube -------as in a thumbnail view first....

----------


## snb

Most bulletin software I'm familiar with contains the user option to choose how dates are being shown: ISO (dd-mm-yyyy) or USA (mm-dd-yyyy).
I very much like to view all dates in ISO-format.
The current forum is an inconsistent mix of both (dates posts are being delivered: mm-dd-yyyy; join date of members: dd mmm yyyy).

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I'm getting double notifications again!!

----------


## Alf

Looking at this old thread I do get strange results when I try to download the added files. The original OP file seems to be replaced with something else.

The file I uploaded is replaced by another file i.e. not mine and my last upload in this thread has disappeared.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2658843

Doing a search for "Solver" in the forum I get only 5 results, before the upgrade I used to get more than 20 pages with threads containing the key word "Solver"

Anybody knows what is going on? Will things get fixed or is the past gone and we start from scratch? 

Alf

----------


## ConneXionLost

@Alf,

I suspect what you're experiencing is the result of the database corruption (the attachment table was damaged) and subsequent repair.  Whether these current conditions will continue, or further "repair" is forthcoming, is yet to be seen.

Stay tuned!

----------


## abousetta

Still no word on fixing the biggest two problems with the upgrade (the old attachments and the search). Are these on top of the list for fixing (e.g. more important than the font on the User Control Panel or making snowflakes appear across the screen on Christmas Day)... There is a wealth of knowledge (and attachemnts lost until now (and I need them back).

abousetta

----------


## jaslake

@abousetta 

These two issues are EXTREMELY important



> (the old attachments and the search



I'm an old guy...I don't remember from yesterday.  In the past, I could go to the Forum to see how I resolved issues...can't do that today...YET...hopefully that'll be restored.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I'm still getting hugeeeee blank spaces before getting to view the WOL...etc
*Vai, this is because your team do not know what they are doing, they've made a schoolboy error when editing the html for the templates, that's why you see two footer statements*

See th attached (if you can!)

----------


## royUK

I get the blank space, I also getting an annoying list view that resolves into the Forum view.

I've also reported that either the New Posts feature isn't working or else post numbers are falling rapidly.

*Vai get someone who can do a proper job before the Forum is a memory*

----------


## Vaibhav

> Still no word on fixing the biggest two problems with the upgrade (the old attachments and the search). Are these on top of the list for fixing (e.g. more important than the font on the User Control Panel or making snowflakes appear across the screen on Christmas Day)... There is a wealth of knowledge (and attachemnts lost until now (and I need them back).
> 
> abousetta



Hey Abousetta,  The technical team is working on both these issues - Attachments from yrs 2005 n 2006 have been recovered.  The rest is in progress.
Regarding the search option, the team is working on that as well.




> @abousetta 
> 
> These two issues are EXTREMELY importantI'm an old guy...I don't remember from yesterday.  In the past, I could go to the Forum to see how I resolved issues...can't do that today...YET...hopefully that'll be restored.



 Yes Jaslake.





> I'm still getting hugeeeee blank spaces before getting to view the WOL...etc
> *Vai, this is because your team do not know what they are doing, they've made a schoolboy error when editing the html for the templates, that's why you see two footer statements*
> 
> See th attached (if you can!)



 This has been resolved Simon.  Please check it again at your end in IE.





> I get the blank space, I also getting an annoying list view that resolves into the Forum view.
> 
> I've also reported that either the New Posts feature isn't working or else post numbers are falling rapidly.
> 
> *Vai get someone who can do a proper job before the Forum is a memory*



 Roy, the post numbers are fine.  As i posted in the mods forum too, here are the statistics since 28th Nov - 
Date                       Thread     Post
November*28,*2011   167         839
November*29,*2011   188        940
November*30,*2011   193        932
December*01,*2011   185        885
December*02,*2011   167        825
December*03,*2011   46         231
December*04,*2011   36         159
December*05,*2011   108       485
December*06,*2011   155        772
December*07,*2011   98          421
December*08,*2011   197        789
December*09,*2011   180        704
December*10,*2011   86          378
December*11,*2011   59          432
December*12,*2011   169         754
December*13,*2011   188         874

A more detailed update coming soon.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Yes Vai, thats fixed, as i said just basic html!

The newpost and or counts and scheduled tasks may not happen because your "technical team" have edited out an important part of the footer!!!

I really shouldn't be fault finding for you as your "team" are being paid not to cause these issues but i can't stand by and watch this forum get destroyed systematically!

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I really shouldn't be fault finding for you as your "team" are being paid not to cause these issues.....



I concur, Simon.

Thanks for your good work

----------


## NBVC

> I concur, Simon.
> 
> Thanks for your good work



+1

.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Vaibhav

> The newpost and or counts and scheduled tasks may not happen because your "technical team" have edited out an important part of the footer!!!



 Simon, can you please explain further.  Considering your experience with forums, your thoughts will surely expedite the solution.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Links to attachments on some threads point to the wrong file. For one example see my last post in this thread

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ent-month.html

----------


## MarvinP

Hey JapanDave,

It has happened to all of us.  I know exactly what you did, having done it many times.  If I post after a moderator has told to read the rules, I immediately edit my post and either delete it or add comments to tell the poster to follow the rules.  

We love to have you help and learn but timing does happen.  Don't get too mad at negative rep.  We all have some.  It will go away after a while.

----------


## e4excel

Dear ExcelForum,

I have beed trying to serach for my old threads but in vain..
From the time the Forum has been re-designed, i have been unable to view my old exisiting threads..
CAn someone please help me on this as I was trying to search for something on which I have been already received help..
I presume that this is already been worked upon but can someone please confirm the same..

Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## abousetta

Hi e4excel,

I have found that you can do a Google search (e.g. threads started by e4excel) you might be able to find the thread. The attachments are more likely not be there yet because we have been told that they are still being re-linked to the posts. 

Hope this helps.

abousetta

----------


## Vaibhav

> Links to attachments on some threads point to the wrong file. For one example see my last post in this thread
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ent-month.html



Hey 6SJ, The technical team is working on recovering the attachments. As of yesterday, they had completed upto year 2006.  Till now, they have completed 2008 (it takes time considering the huge volume of attachments we have).  You should get the correct attachments in your posts shortly.




> Hey JapanDave,
> 
> It has happened to all of us.  I know exactly what you did, having done it many times.  If I post after a moderator has told to read the rules, I immediately edit my post and either delete it or add comments to tell the poster to follow the rules.  
> 
> We love to have you help and learn but timing does happen.  Don't get too mad at negative rep.  We all have some.  It will go away after a while.



Actually, we will get the negative rep reversed for JapanDave because he got penalized when it was not his fault.




> Dear ExcelForum,
> 
> I have beed trying to serach for my old threads but in vain..
> From the time the Forum has been re-designed, i have been unable to view my old exisiting threads..
> CAn someone please help me on this as I was trying to search for something on which I have been already received help..
> I presume that this is already been worked upon but can someone please confirm the same..
> 
> Warm Regards
> e4excel



Just as Abousetta said, the team will be working on re-indexing the pre-upgrade posts this saturday evening (when the load on the server is less) and you should be able to view all your old threads and posts after that.

----------


## arthurbr

The template for attaching files is all but user-friendly, to say the least

----------


## snb

In your general settings you can choose either to use the new 'up'graded attachment window or the old one.

----------


## teylyn

Thanks for that find, snb.

Step by step (using the Skylight skin)
- Click "Settings" in the upper right top nav. This will get you to what you may remember as your User Control Panel (User CP)
- In the right hand panels, track down "My Settings > My Account > General Settings" and click "General Settings"
- Scroll all the way down
- in the section for "Enhanced Attachment Uploading" select "Enhanced Attachment Uploading off"
- click "Save Changes"
- From then on, the "manage attachments" dialog will look like it used to before the upgrade.

cheers,

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Simon, can you please explain further. Considering your experience with forums, your thoughts will surely expedite the solution.



Vai, you have a technical team dealing with this so it shouldn't be too difficult, if you want to hire me feel free to offer your tender for my services. I have given direct pointers on what has been wrong with this upgrade and via other means, i have even commented in a thread of yours answering you directly.

One thing you need to remember about the vbulletin software is that it works straight out of the box, the database didn't need transporting or changing (other than any "extra" coulmns the software creates) and with hardly any other setting changes would have worked for everyone, so, if you want my free advice:export problematic tables, delete any .TMD tables that may exist for them via ssh, re-import each one by one and optomiseupload with overwrite brand new vbulletin core files via ftp with the exception of install/install.php and images if you want to keep the current imagescreate a brand new style with no parent, this will give you default vbulletin templates, set NOT to be available for selection by usersprove default works as needededit one template at a time to get functionality required always remembering to check the "history" checkbox so you can go back through any changescopy proven edited template to current style template of the same name, ask your members to give it the thumbs up because you HAVE already proven it worksdo the same for the rest that need editing (not many need editing at all, except the stylevars (css files))any edits you are unsure about, rather than let your technical team hack about in stuff they clearly aren't competent to do ask someone who knows!If you do want the current style issues looking at by me then pm me  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

Simon, I wish you hadn't been booted out!

Anyone interested in a Q&A forum that discusses MS Office products, VBA to die for,  and has a great user interface? PM me.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Simon, I wish you hadn't been booted out!
> 
> Anyone interested in a Q&A forum that discusses MS Office products, VBA to die for, and has a great user interface? PM me.



Have to defend Vai there a little teylyn, i wasn't booted we had a disagreement and i felt i could no longer admin under the particular terms.

----------


## NBVC

> Have to defend Vai there a little teylyn, i wasn't booted we had a disagreement and i felt i could no longer admin under the particular terms.



How can we rectify this?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

@NBVC, unfortunately it isn't something that could or would be resolved to me being Admin here again, you have Roy, excellent admin (for his limited scope given to him) and i've always found him to be a level and just fellow (which i why i chose him and a lot of you  :Smilie: )

----------


## jaslake

Formatting in Code appears to not work.  When I post an update to code that involves only a single line or so I'll usually BOLD and UNDERLINE that line of code so as to not have to post a new attachment or post the entire code.  This no longer appears to work since the upgrade.  See post #18 of this Thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ell-value.html

----------


## Paul

Hi John,

In IE9 it seems to be working.  The bold is a bit tough to see, but there.  The underline tags you had weren't surrounding the line of code, only before it.

e.g.

[U][/U][B]your code[/B]

----------


## jaslake

Hi Paul
It's been a while...appreciate your input...you were one of my original mentors (my words) on the Forum. 
In the instance of this Thread I didn't enter the codes for Bold or Underline manually...I used the Icons...Underline didn't take.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

You can always format inside the code (IE7 tested) like this
[code]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]

*Result:*


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## jaslake

Hi Simon Lloyd
That's nice stuff...don't want to work that hard...Forum Tools did that "stuff" before...would like it back.  Perhaps I screwed up.

----------


## teylyn

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


That was my test in Chrome. Seems to work.

----------


## jaslake

Hi teylyn
Did that (I believe...perhaps not).  I'll try again the next time.  Seemed to work pretty well...before the "Upgrade".  Perhaps I pushed the wrong buttons.

----------


## jaslake

So...what's going on...give me a clue.  Could not log on to the Forum all day today.  Logging on yesterday was hit and miss.  Wouldn't it be nice if SOME kind of message was received that the Forum will be down for (insert here what ever is your best estimate)...or...did we simply CRASH.

----------


## Mordred

I haven't had any problems logging in today or yesterday.

----------


## jaslake

Wow...must be me...have I been shut down?

----------


## Mordred

LoL, I doubt it but hopefully Vai looks at this thread and sees your problem.  Perhaps you should send him a message if this persists.

----------


## arlu1201

Hey Jaslake,

I too didnt face any probs yesterday.  I was logged in the entire time.  Were you receiving any error msg?

----------


## jaslake

Explorer could not connect to the domain or some such thing.  Had no issues with other sites I visited.  The same happened during the weekend the Forum did the "Upgrade"  so I assumed the powers that be were installing "fixes" for identified issues...apparently not...

As far as PMing Vai...I'd be happy to do that except, when it happens, I can't get on the Forum.

----------


## Mordred

I had a friend request that I have tried to deny but am unable to do so.  The notification is still there and the friend request will not go away.

----------


## Paul

Fine, I'll stop sending you friend requests.  My feelings aren't hurt.   :Frown: 

(just kidding - i won't stop.)

 :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

LoL, well since I don't have you on my friends list I am going to send you because, well, my pointer/clicker is just heading that way now.

----------


## zbor

> Is it possible to add shortcut link to posts where I (we) write?
> 
> So I can access without Advance Search -> my name...



Can someone tell me is my idea foolish so I can drop it and stop pushing it  :Smilie: 
Beside the thing that Forum Search doesn't work when searching by exact name (trying for my own) I think it would be really nice (and I guess very easy to add), next to *New Posts* also a *My Posts* button.

It would be usefull for:
- New members to easier find their topics (and in some cases stop opening duplicated threads)
- Old members to check all unanswered posts from last few days

Now I find very difficult to see is there some more questions in the posts I've answered...

----------


## teylyn

zbor, try the top nav drop-down "Quick Links > Subscribed Threads" or as a link for the URL: http://www.excelforum.com/subscription.php

If your user profile is set to automatically subscribe to threads that you post in, which is the default, I believe, then you will see all the threads you participated in or manually subscribed to.

----------


## Alf

Posted by zebor:





> Beside the thing that Forum Search doesn't work when searching by exact name



I for one found that quite usful but as zebor says it's not working anymore. Is this function going to be restored or is it gone forever?

Alf

----------


## Marcol

@ zbor

If you click on your handle in any reply you have made, there is a shortcut ("View Forum Posts") to your posts.
It was working the last time I tried.

----------


## Marcol

*There are serious errors on this Forum.*

Attachments are extremely prone to failure and replies are not always being recognised on the "Todays' Posts" page. (Note the correct apostrophe position.) 
It has also been running like a tractor with a sump full of chip fat and sawdust.

Default skin and IE9

----------


## abousetta

Vai, any word on the issues we have noted. The thread that you created has not been updated for almost 2 weeks now. Attachments are still not back to normal nor is the search engine.

----------


## Vaibhav

First All attachments have been restored please have a look and let us know if you still find any issue.

Secondly we are starting with the Reindex required to start the advance search option and most probably it will start by the evening.

----------


## teylyn

Marcol, please don't post the same comment into three different threads. Vai is monitoring all three, so one post will suffice.

----------


## abousetta

Thanks for the update Vai. I did a google search for some of my old posts and I did find attachments there now. If I find specific cases where the attachments are missing then I will let you know.

----------


## Alf

> First All attachments have been restored please have a look and let us know if you still find any issue



Attachment missing and the two shown are not the right one.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2658843

Alf

----------


## MarvinP

I am no longer able to attach a file.  About an hour ago and about 10 hours ago, attaching a sample .xlsm failed.  I just got the spinning hourglass for about 3 minutes without completion.  

Am I doing something wrong?  Do I need some java script upgrade?  Should I delete all my past attachments so I have more room?  

It is a little discouraging to build some VBA answer and then not be able to attach it as an example.

----------


## Alf

Testing the search fuction this morning looking for solver threads I got this result:





> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search: 
> solver



Oh well, at least it did not complain about the font nor the font color.

Alf

----------


## teylyn

The standard search for vBulletin boards is less than satisfactory. You'll get much better results with a site specific Google search, like

solver site:excelforum.com

cheers,

----------


## Alf

Thanks teylyn

I've already started using Google but about a week ago I got at least 9 result doing the same i.e. searching for solver using the forum search so it has not improved over the week.

Why is downgrading the word that springs to my mind?

Alf

PS Your search string "solver site:excelforum" was superior to my way of seaching. Now I just need to get Google to sort the results according to date. Any hints?

----------


## teylyn

Google search offers advanced search and you can also click "More Search Tools" in the left hand nav to narrow down search results by time frame. 

The Google interface changes constantly, with even less documentation than we get on this site (but at least it works). A Google search shows that there may have been tools to sort results by date in the past, but currently these options don't present in my interface. But then again, Google is known to serve different interfaces to different countries, so my current NZ experience may differ from what you see on your screen.

cheers,

----------


## Alf

Thanks teylyn

Will set up Goole to sort by date as well.





> with even less documentation than we get on this site (but at least it works).



Tsk, tsk and you a moderator!

Regards 

Alf

----------


## jaslake

Thank you for this



> Wouldn't it be nice if SOME kind of message was received that the Forum will be down for (insert here what ever is your best estimate)...



Great stuff...keep up the good communication.

----------


## Marcol

This thread seems to have a problem
Autocalculate Age from Identity Card Number

I tried to post a reply with an attachment - the preview looked fine, but when I submitted the reply there was a database error.
When I opened the thread again the text of the message appeared but no attachment.
I edited the post and added the attachment again and all seemed okay, however the post is not showing in "Today's Posts" ...  :Confused: 

See these screen shots

----------


## zbor

Does anybody know: Is there a way to show 00-24 hrs time format instead of AM/PM?

----------


## arlu1201

> Does anybody know: Is there a way to show 00-24 hrs time format instead of AM/PM?



Zbor, dont mind me asking...but i guess your question is in the wrong thread.  It doesnt have any relevance to the subject of this thread.

----------


## zbor

Maybe I remember wrong how old skin looked like, but I think it was like first example.   So I thought this as after the update. Again, I might be wrong.

----------


## snb

@zbor

Several users asked to introduce like most forums have as a standard the option to choose the dateformat. This forum has the option to choose the first day of the week (that has barely any relevance in this forum).

@arlu

Have you joined the 'technical' team ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

@zbor the timings on posts should be different for every user according to their location. Is there a reason to not want am/pm as it's self explanatory to folk and less confusing to some than if they had to decipher the 24hr format if their not used to it, but in answer to your question - yes the format can be changed by admin and it's one change affects all.

----------


## snb

can someone inform me why we need :
- similar threads (see the informative 'related' ? results)
- tags for this thread
- view tags cloud
- bookmarks
- contact us
- Excletip.com
- Archive
- forum ruls for the umpth time in a window in the subwindow 'posting permissions'

and why we can't
- minimize 'similar threads' 
- minimize 'tags for this thread'
- minimize 'bookmarks'

----------


## teylyn

Simon, the AM/PM is very confusing for me, even after 10 years in a country that uses it.  :Smilie: 

Vai: I'd like to see an option for members to select whether they want to see AM/PM or 24hr format. Just like I'd like to see an option for members to change the date format to their preference. Currently the forum forces AM/PM and MDY on everybody.

For me this is a constant irritation, because I always have to consciously think about the dates and times I see in order to work out what they mean. If it were presented in my preferred format, reading date and time would be as effortless as breathing. 

Arlu, please note that zbor's comment is absolutely in the right thread.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Teylyn, can you check to see what date/time zone you have chosen in your usercp settings, if you have chosen your time zone you should see adjusted times...etc

----------


## snb

@Simon





> can you check to see what date/time zone you have chosen in your usercp settings, if you have chosen your time zone you should see adjusted times...etc



This is producing the correct time, but not the desired time format

----------


## Simon Lloyd

As an added here's the setting that should be used in vbulletin software:
_Expanded European Format (e.g., 25th April 1998): jS F Y_
This way everyone will see a comprehensible date  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

sorry snb that was aimed at Teylyn for the date format!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

For the 24hr clock the time format in the vbulletin software should be set like this:
24-Hour Format Time (eg, 23:15): H:i

----------


## teylyn

Simon, yes I've set the time zone correctly. As snb has said, this shows the correct date and the correct time, but not the format I would like to see it in. 





> For the 24hr clock the time format in the vbulletin software should be set like this:
> 24-Hour Format Time (eg, 23:15): H:i



Is that an individual user setting? If so, where can I go to set it?

----------


## teylyn

Vai:

the view "Today's Posts" does not show the correct data. I've replied to a thread at 12:56 PM NZ time. If I now open the view "Today's posts", the latest post for that thread is shown as 12:25 PM NZ time and is by the OP. If I click to go to the latest post, I end up at that OP's post, but my own post shows clearly underneath that one in the thread.

In how many more ways can this forum be made unworkable?

----------


## JBeaucaire

For the past few days the forum has dropped to a crawl responding to my initial visit to pull up my User CP.  I can click on the UserCP link and it takes anywhere from 1-4 minutes to appear.  If I immediately start opening threads it seems to open OK for awhile, but if I pause for any length of time, the next click is the same 1-4 minute pause.

Anyone else experiencing this?

I checked other sites at the same time and they all respond instantly to all clicks.

----------


## teylyn

When submitting a post, more often than not the system will have a loooong think until it comes back with the refreshed screen. I use a multi tab browser, so I click on another tab instead of watching paint dry. But for the last few days, I get a message box come up with the question whether or not I want to leave the page and lose my edits. The cancel button takes me back to the page. I click submit again and the message comes back straight away, even though I have not clicked away from the page. If I click the button to leave the page, it takes forever to actually do something. In most cases, it will hang indefinitely.

Closing the tab and opening a new one for the forum, sometimes the posted comment is visible in the thread, at other times it isn't. 

not impressed.

----------


## Domski

How many hours was this 'upgrade' supposed to take?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dom

----------


## john55

I am facing with the same problem what JBeaucaire said. I've already post it...which thread? who knows...

----------


## ConneXionLost

As linked, there is an International Standard for displaying Dates and Times.

----------


## teylyn

The international standard does not help. It only makes things worse. What is 2012-01-04 when you look at it quickly? April 1, or Jan 4 ? 

Reading time and date should be effortless. It's only effortless if you don't have to think about it. Fact is that different countries have different conventions. Hence all the regional settings and stuff. So that people can use a format they are familiar with and won't have to think about it. 

Seems that vBulletin only supports ONE date and ONE time format. It can be changed, but it will be the same for all users.  :Frown:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> ....Is that an individual user setting? If so, where can I go to set it?



No, unfortunately it's a "one change affects all" scenario, this applies to the date and time, i simply provided the settings that Vai needs to change to facilitate this  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Oops my bad.  It was late in the night for me and i might not have checked properly....sorry zbor.

Snb - i havent joined the technical team....

----------


## zbor

> The international standard does not help. It only makes things worse. What is 2012-01-04 when you look at it quickly? April 1, or Jan 4 ?



It's just a habit. Someone get use to DD-MM-YYYY (= me), someone get use to MM-DD-YYYY (<> me) but for a documentation I force myself to use: YYYY-MM-DD (because of sorting). I stil didn't get use to it, but even that is more readable (= me) than MM-DD-YYYY to which I didn't found any logic. But someone else did. So I think there should be an option to use date format as you like (and give you less confussion as possible, as you've told in rest of the post).

----------


## zbor

> How many hours was this 'upgrade' supposed to take? 
> 
> Dom



Around =00:00 / 0:00AM

----------


## ConneXionLost

> The international standard does not help. It only makes things worse. What is 2012-01-04 when you look at it quickly? April 1, or Jan 4 ?



There is no country in the world that uses the date format of year-day-month.  That's why the International Standard uses year-month-day; it is the least ambiguous approach.





> Reading time and date should be effortless. It's only effortless if you don't have to think about it.



This would be an ideal solution.  I'd like that too, but if the forum can't provide these options...





> Seems that vBulletin only supports ONE date and ONE time format. It can be changed, but it will be the same for all users.



then we'll have to agree on a "standard".

----------


## teylyn

Yup. If it can't be done, it can't be done. Just wanted to see if it's an option. If not, some of us will just need to adapt.

----------


## teylyn

Vai, for the umpteenth time in a week now, I'v written a post, with lots of descriptions and a train of thought, clearly structured and addressing several issues in the OP's question.

I submit it and get a Database error. No way to get my text back. It's gone

I've just about had it.

*Do something about the forum reliability. This is an insult to anybody who contributes here.*

Your full-mouthed, big fonted announcements that everything is running smoothly now, that the bugs have been fixed now are worth *NOTHING*!
Your Alexa ratings are dropping dramatically. Can you see why?

----------


## snb

I can only, sadly, confirm Teylyns opinions.

For who is interested in the date format issue:
It can be solved using:




```

```


for who is interested in PHP conventions look here

----------


## TMS

@teylyn: I have sometimes found that by selecting the "back page" option, I can get back to the post where I have been typing.  You can then copy the text and paste it into Notepad or Word or whatever.  At least, if you want to try to help the OP again later, you have your origiunal thoughts and structure.  Of course, the next problem is finding the post to which you were replying  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Clearly not ideal, but ...

Regards, TMS

----------


## zbor

@teylyn: please don't yell, now you crushed it again  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

@TMShucks: It's much easier just to answer questions elsewhere until the problems are fixed (if that ever happens).

Who thought black was a good colour for the Rep and Report Post buttons?

How is it possible that so many things can be screwed up so badly?

Dom

----------


## Domski

> @teylyn: please don't yell, now you crushed it again



I think she either yells or sits staring at the screen, dumbstruck by the sheer incompetency!

----------


## pike

Dom 

Have to agree

How is it possible that so many things can be screwed up so badly?

----------


## arlu1201

I guess the technical team is working to resolve things at the backend.  So in the meantime, the server is not able to handle the load and dbase and other errors could be popping up.  I guess we should just give them a lil time to handle it all and we should have a fine-flowing forum. 
I know it can be very irritating to keep getting the errors and to lose text you have typed....but right now all the tech team need from us is a lil patience....things should be fine sooner or later....

----------


## Domski

Arlette,

Compared to some I'm a relative newbie here but since I joined every change that has been made to the forum has been a complete and utter screw up of one form or another. Once you've been around a bit longer you get as frustrated and pessimistic as the rest of us.

Dom

----------


## pike

Arlette,

Is two years long enough to fix the forum.. ?

----------


## teylyn

Arlette, excuse me, but I think you have no idea what you are talking about. This forum has a history of success, but ever since Vai took it over three years ago, it has been going steadily downhill with regards to user experience, management, people skills and communications. You've been a member for less than 6 months and I find that in your posts so far you always strongly lean towards Vai's position. Maybe it's a regional thing. Maybe a cultural one. To me, you sound very much like a claqueur. But this is an international forum and Vai is riding it into the ground.

< I need to take a walk around the block, otherwise, I won't be allowed to post here anymore ..... >

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hi guys when you have a mo check this out http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post2675451 and the last 4 - 5 posts of that thread  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

@ teylyn

I too have experienced this



> I'v written a post, with lots of descriptions and a train of thought, clearly structured and addressing several issues in the OP's question.



I've taken to writing my posts in NotePad, saving NotePad, copy/paste NotePad to the Forum.   Long way around, more than frustrating, but not NEARLY as frustrating as losing it all.  Let's hope they can get this fixed...soon.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

@Jaslake, i'd be interested to hear how you go on over the next day or two as Vai has taken my advice and is working towards doing this right  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

@Simon Lloyd...I'll be happy to accommodate as I can...been feeling quite punky for the last several days and, as a result, have not been terribly active on the Forum.  Today the Doc gave me some good drugs...perhaps that'll help me get back in the saddle.

(wrote this directly, without NotePad)

----------


## JBeaucaire

I would be remiss if I did not admit I developed the habit a year ago of COPYING the text of my posts before hitting the SUBMIT button, I'm so used to having to retrieve them and try again....  :Frown:

----------


## jaslake

@JB
In interest of full disclosure...the practice as described that I use has also been in place for some time...well before the upgrade.

----------


## Mordred

Where are my recent posts?

----------


## JapanDave

> Vai, for the umpteenth time in a week now, I'v written a post, with lots of descriptions and a train of thought, clearly structured and addressing several issues in the OP's question.
> 
> I submit it and get a Database error. No way to get my text back. It's gone
> 
> I've just about had it.
> 
> *Do something about the forum reliability. This is an insult to anybody who contributes here.*
> 
> Your full-mouthed, big fonted announcements that everything is running smoothly now, that the bugs have been fixed now are worth *NOTHING*!
> Your Alexa ratings are dropping dramatically. Can you see why?



I have just about had it. I too have written code for people only to get a database error and lose everything.

Why is such a simple process being screwed up so badly? I love this forum, or should I say its members, as they have helped me so much, but at the current rate I am inclined to go else where. 

I hope I am not out of line, but please get someone who knows what they are doing to get the site functional.

----------


## Domski

Fair play to you for continuing to try. If I've understood correctly Vai has accepted his team are out of their depth and is getting a bit of help from Simon so hopefully things will improve soon. As it's just taken me over 5 minutes to log on and post this I won't be trying to answer anything for a bit yet.

Dom

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey guys,

Thanks for your support all through this rough times we have had with the server spikes.  As posted on the forum, the spikes in the server load were posing problems for everyone and creating dbase errors. 
However, i am happy to say that we have resolved this problem.  We have been checking each and every minute aspect of the forum to find out the root cause of the spikes in the server load.  The skylight view was one of the main contributors to the high load and we have de-activated it.
Also, you would have observed that a few things here and there have been de-activated as well, such as Users viewing the thread, list of birthdays on the main page, etc.  All these will be put back one by one after carefully monitoring its effect on the server load.  Even these small features could cause potential problems to the server.  

For the past few hours, the forum has been performing well and we are constantly monitoring it to ensure it continues to do so.

----------


## Vaibhav

> When submitting a post, more often than not the system will have a loooong think until it comes back with the refreshed screen. I use a multi tab browser, so I click on another tab instead of watching paint dry. But for the last few days, I get a message box come up with the question whether or not I want to leave the page and lose my edits. The cancel button takes me back to the page. I click submit again and the message comes back straight away, even though I have not clicked away from the page. If I click the button to leave the page, it takes forever to actually do something. In most cases, it will hang indefinitely.
> 
> Closing the tab and opening a new one for the forum, sometimes the posted comment is visible in the thread, at other times it isn't. 
> 
> not impressed.



Teylyn - We had huge server issues yesterday and i guess everyone faced a problem with the various errors popping up.  Now, everything has been resolved and you should not be facing any of these issues.




> Vai, for the umpteenth time in a week now, I'v written a post, with lots of descriptions and a train of thought, clearly structured and addressing several issues in the OP's question.
> 
> I submit it and get a Database error. No way to get my text back. It's gone
> 
> I've just about had it.
> 
> *Do something about the forum reliability. This is an insult to anybody who contributes here.*
> 
> Your full-mouthed, big fonted announcements that everything is running smoothly now, that the bugs have been fixed now are worth *NOTHING*!
> Your Alexa ratings are dropping dramatically. Can you see why?



Sorry for the inconvenience caused to you Teylyn.  Since the server is back and functioning again, i dont think you will be facing this problem.

----------


## Domski

Is everything fixed now then? Haven't seen an update for a few days.

Dom

----------


## royUK

I've not had any major problems so far this week

----------


## NBVC

I had DB errors yesterday.

----------


## zbor

I just hope that this was last update  :Smilie:  And when one day I would be really old and have 50 and my son ask me: "Dad, why excel forum hasn't be updated for ages and move into 3D" I'll say: "At least it work this way"

----------


## arthurbr

Things being what they are ( instead of what they should be), I'll stay away a bit longer.

----------


## jaslake

@arthurbr
Things appear to be MUCH improved over the last several days.  Not perfect (but we weren't perfect before).  I'd encourage you to give it a try...see what you think.

----------


## snb

wrong icon
EF_skype.GIF

----------


## TMS

I had DB errors briefly this morning at about 09:45-10:00, give or take.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Maybe I am missing something, but before when you performed a search you could narrow the search to a particular section of the forum.  I do not see this as an option anymore or have I overlooked something?

----------


## Paul

Hi Jeff,

In the Advanced Search screen, it defaults to the "Search Multiple Content Types" tab.  (Can't say I find a use for it..)  If you click the "Search Single Content Type" tab, you'll see a listbox where you can select one or more sub-forums.

----------


## e4excel

I think the search is finally functional however there are certain things which i am not able to follow such as the Order of the Searched THreads..

Now THey dont seeem to follow any order or is there something that I am missing as I remember very clearly what was my first thread but its not coming up at all..

----------


## Alf

> Nobody knows the trouble I've seen
> Nobody knows my sorrow
> Nobody knows the trouble I've seen
> Glory hallelujah!



Too be sung when forum members meet.

Alf

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I think the search is finally functional however there are certain things which i am not able to follow such as the Order of the Searched THreads..
> 
> Now THey dont seeem to follow any order or is there something that I am missing as I remember very clearly what was my first thread but its not coming up at all..



I've found the same with the dates and have posted in the forum search thread.

----------


## e4excel

The reason of not getting convinced about the complete working of the functionality is leaving some room of doubt as there can be some threads missing or maybe not as I joined the forum on 3-Nov-2008 and I am sure and I am sure I would have started with some thread on the same day however as the Threads are not sorted and theres no way of searching for some threads more than a year back its difficult to say..

Maybe it working but not neat in terms of the order...

Hope this helps in realizing ths issue..

----------


## Marcol

*I think the upgrade is magical*
I solved this one within 9 minutes without even looking!!! ...  :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

@Marcol: wouldn't have expected any less.  What would be good, and is becoming increasingly necessary, is the ability to address and resolve the posts without having to log into the forum.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

@Marcol: wouldn't have expected any less.  What would be good, and is becoming increasingly necessary, is the ability to address and resolve the posts without having to log into the forum.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards, TMS

----------


## john55

who said we have no readers minds?! ))

----------


## TMS

I am getting so sick of seeing this ...

Leave the Page.jpg

When this happens, I have to confirm that I want to leave the page, close that tab, again confirm that I want to leave the page and then close down any other tabs connected to the forum ... sometimes even having to close Internet Explorerer (IE9).  Then after opening up IE9 again, checking in to the forum and opening up my CP, I generally find that the post was accepted.  It's so easy to end up with duplicate posts, it's ridiculous.

As I've been using the forum for about 18 months, I'm familiar with should and shouldn't happen.  GH any new users who don't know what's going on.  Oddly enough, my ipad seems to cope better so maybe it's IE9 that's contributing to the problem

TMS

----------


## TMS

Good grief: it actually happened when I was posting the last message.  :Frown:   :Confused:   :Mad:

----------


## NBVC

No, it's not IE9, I am using Firefox 6 and getting the exact same issues.....

.... let's see how long this one takes to post!

I am really getting sick and tired of this... it's been over a month!!!!  WTF does it take to get it right!

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm on FireFox and getting that exact same thing, taking multiple multiple multiple (did I say multiple?) attempts to get the page to refresh... the site is stalling for up to five minutes at a time when this happens....

....which gives me time to go work on other Excel forums, guess that's a good thing.   :Frown:

----------


## Domski

Same issues on Chrome.

I'm starting to wonder if Vai just thinks there's enough previously answered questions in the history that a forum that works isn't important and he can just rake in the advertising profits from the non-members. Let's face it if you knew how cr@p things were you certainly wouldn't join with the intention of helping out around here now.

Dom

----------


## MarvinP

I wonder if the people who post the most take longer?  My MO has been to attach a file, as an example, to show my answer.  I'm concerned that any new attached file needs to be extracted from the message and put somewhere else, that takes extra time.

I to have waited more than 10 seconds with the spinning hourglass, waiting to get to another place in the forum.  It seems that closing my browser and starting it again is the only way to check to see if my post/answer was accepted.  I've started to copy and paste my post into notepad, just in case the post wasn't accepted and I need to submit it again.  

All this makes me go elsewhere to help others.  

I also have noticed that Rep points aren't being accumulated correctly.  It seems I had a number that didn't increase after a few positive reps and comments were submitted.  

I'd like to know how long I may need to wait after attaching a file, using Advanced formatting and having multiple tabs from my browser looking at the same post.  What is taking so long???   :EEK!:   :Mad: 

Edit - this post was recognized and came back in less than 2 seconds..  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   Now can they all be like this one?   :Wink:

----------


## snb

I suppose we need to rename this subforum into the 'water boiler'

----------


## Domski

This is nothing! If you want to see some proper moaning head over to a Leeds United forum  :Wink: 

Dom

PS Bates Out!!!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> *I think the upgrade is magical*
> I solved this one within 9 minutes without even looking!!! ...



And that thread has two posts but no views???????





> I am getting so sick of seeing this ...
> 
> Attachment 137867
> 
> When this happens, ..........TMS



It's to do with the way the forum runs it's HTML/Javascript with the current version of PHP, there's some subtle changes that need making to make this go away!





> I'm on FireFox and getting that exact same thing, taking multiple multiple multiple (did I say multiple?) attempts to get the page to refresh... the site is stalling for up to five minutes at a time when this happens....
> 
> ....which gives me time to go work on other Excel forums, guess that's a good thing.



It will happen in all browsers unfortunately!

@Vai, i'm still not getting notifications when i should, sometimes i get double notification and then others i get nothing.


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## TMS

@MarvinP: 





> I also have noticed that Rep points aren't being accumulated correctly. It seems I had a number that didn't increase after a few positive reps and comments were submitted.



Do the rep points have a green box or a grey box.  Seems a grey box indicates an OP doesn't have "rep power".  Strange that I've been posting for over 18 months and never experienced this before.  Doesn't seem quite right that if I fix something for someone who is very new to the forum, they can't reward me with rep points.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Simon Lloyd

In case Vai is interested here's the fix for the annoying pop up, in clientscript/vbulletin_textedit.js file change it this:

{YAHOO.util.Event.addListener(window,"beforeunload",this.exit_prompt,this,true)}

to:

{YAHOO.util.Event.addListener(window,"beforeunload",this.exit_prompt,this,false)} 

And all should be well!


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## NBVC

Seem like an easy enough fix that this "magic" team of Vai's should know how to fix, isn't it?

Also, I am getting "grey" reputations too... so probably another programming screw up by the "team"

----------


## john55

Andrew opened a thread for the magic grey rep!
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...s-of-grey.html

----------


## TMS

To whom it may concern:

OK, I give in ... I really enjoy answering questions and get a great sense of satisfaction from helping people.  It keeps my brain active ... there's only so many sudoku puzzles you can do ... and I learn as I go.

However, the frustration caused by all the problems, in particular the "Leave This Page" debacle leaves me speechless ... almost.

Anyway, I'm going to take a week or two out and see if things improve.  My wife will think it's because she keeps telling me to "get a life" but I can live with that; no reason for her to think anything else  :Wink:   And, who knows, it might break the habit and I can find something else to occupy my time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Shame, because I've enjoyed the atmosphere here. But it seems a lot of the people who "make the forum" are voting with their keyboards, so I think I will follow their lead.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Simon Lloyd

TMS, before you bow out how about a small experiment?, unless the "Team" have changed other code this should give you a small release, turn off javascript in your browser (or install another browser and turn off that JS if you dont want to chnage the settings of your current one), the vBulletin family of software were always built to cater for those that dont have JS turned on, naturally some nice things may not be available to you but back in days of old you could hardly tell the difference if JS was on or not.

Give it a go before you go elsewhere or have a break  :Wink: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## NBVC

That seems to temporarily fix it, Simon.  Thanks.

I will have to remember to re-instate it or decide if it is worth it to keep it off after browsing elsewhere....

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> That seems to temporarily fix it, Simon.  Thanks.
> 
> I will have to remember to re-instate it or decide if it is worth it to keep it off after browsing elsewhere....



As you can see it doesn't affect too much in the way of operation here and i'm glad it worked for you, but as you say it is only temporary, and yes it may affect your browsing pleasure elsewhere. If the fix i posted gets done then everyone can be happier  :Smilie: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## TMS

Hi Simon. 

Thanks for encouraging me to stay but I think I'm going to pass for the moment.

Currently, I have Safari running with JavaScript switched off.  I tried to update a post with some example data embedded in HTML tags.  When I saved it, it thought about it for a long time before apearing not to do anything.  I tried again and thought it had been successful only to find my nicely aligned example is now all on one line.  Not quite what I intended.

You have my email address, or the means to get it, so, if you want to talk to me offline at some point, let's do that.

I commend you on you remarkable patience which doesn't seem to be appreciated.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arthurbr

Whats' great about Simon, is that he never gives up ! I wish I had that stamina !
But... in the last five minutes, the system threw me out three times ( responding too slowly), then it took something like 2 minutes ( yes, 120 secs) to load a page, and the same to post an answer.

So, I do understand TM, and will stay on vacation a little longer. Sorry for letting you down, but this is really looking like a joke, worse than Belgian politics.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Arthurbr, thanks for the accolade  :Smilie: , funny enough it just took around 90 secs for the forum to load for me!


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## Simon Lloyd

......and 30 secs to make that last post!


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## pike

Vai time to make Simon head of your team .. you need to .. arr.. i'm wasting my breath .. Vai will do what he wants when he wants .. stuff what any one else thinks or how the forum performs!

----------


## JBeaucaire

A post worth reading from one of our users....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...book-2.html#16

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> A post worth reading from one of our users....
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...book-2.html#16



I don't think thats issues with the forum, my corporate firewall is just as strict, some JS driven items it won't allow and then some HTML it wont allow!


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> TMS, before you bow out how about a small experiment?, unless the "Team" have changed other code this should give you a small release, turn off javascript in your browser (or install another browser and turn off that JS if you dont want to chnage the settings of your current one), the vBulletin family of software were always built to cater for those that dont have JS turned on, naturally some nice things may not be available to you but back in days of old you could hardly tell the difference if JS was on or not.



This seems to be excellent advice! I have just installed Firefox with the NoScript addon and so far the forum seems much better. It may be coincidence but it is certainly worthwhile testing.

----------


## TMS

@Simon: early days but Firefox with the NoScript addon does seem to help. Better than Safari with scripts blocked, anyway. I'm not getting my hopes up though.

I'll see how it goes for the moment ... but next DB error or general crash, I'll be taking some R&R time.

Regards

----------


## teylyn

The most remarkable thing is the complete absence of any comment from the owner of the forum over the last few days.

I'm sure he'll eventually come around and assure us that his team is working *hard* and that all issues are now fixed.

For me, this forum has degraded to banana software. And I think this should be its theme song:

http://youtu.be/Sdn3O6aaMNc

cheers,

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey guys, 
We got the irritating popup (more of an eyesore wasnt it?) sorted out and you should not be seeing any of those soon.  I apologize for the inconvenience that has caused all of you.
Also, i have verified the existence of grey reps and they surely do exist.  
You should not be receiving any dbase errors on the forum, however if you do, feel free to get back to us and we will sort it out immediately.
The forum was slow yesterday and was posing problems due to a defrag that was being run on the server.  You should not be facing any more problems today.
Happy posting !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

> We got the irritating popup (more of an eyesore wasnt it?)



To be honest, no it wasn't more of an eyesore, and it wasn't just irritating.  It was frustrating and, I would have thought, a cause for concern for you. It damaged any confidence that might have been growing, was/is keeping away some of your best contributors and is wasting resources in duplicated and triplicated posts ... amongst other things.

How you can just gloss over it is beyond me.

And the grey reps isn't something to be ignored either. It's recognition, a tick in the box for effort. *You need to sort it out, and quickly.*

----------


## snb

Let's hope the negative rep's work correctly; I just send Vai a neg rep because of his disregarding member's comments.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Vai i'm glad you employed the Yahoo JS fix i posted, now if you'll take a look at the settings you should be able to clear up any further issues with the rep system (as long as the template coding hasn't been compromised).


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## teylyn

Simon, I wonder: If you do all the work sorting out their problems, why don't you get the credit? 

I sincerely hope that Vai will compensate you in real value for your contributions to fixing the forum issues. 

At the very least, he should void forum rule #13, which has never been agreed by any moderator, and you should be allowed to link to http://www.thecodecage.com in your signature.

----------


## teylyn

Posts per user don't display correctly. 

A user has 2 posts on the forum. Clicking on the user name to display the forum posts lists only one post; the most recent one is missing. This is useless. It used to show ALL posts by the user, even the most recent one.

Vai, whatever indexing you are using right now does not work.

----------


## Domski

Vai,

*TRY TESTING SOME OF THESE CHANGES YOU ARE MAKING RATHER THAN IRRITATING PEOPLE MORE AND MAKING THIS JOKE OF AN UPGRADE EVEN MORE TIRESOME AND EMBARASSING!!!*

Dom

----------


## teylyn

I've posted this before. It has been deleted. I'll keep posting it.

production.jpg

----------


## JapanDave

I don't know how many times I have posted a response with a file uploaded only to get a database error and have to do it all over again. Are the database errors being sorted out?

----------


## Domski

Apparently not...





> You should not be receiving any dbase errors on the forum, however if you do, feel free to get back to us and we will sort it out immediately.



Dom

----------


## jaslake

Is this an upgrade issue or is it me.  For me this Thread will only appear in Printable View...http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...int-print.html

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I think it is because the title ends with 'print'.

----------


## Paul

It is because the thread title ends in "print".  I've adjusted the title so it will now appear correctly.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-the-list.html

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Is this an upgrade issue or is it me.  For me this Thread will only appear in Printable View...http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...int-print.html



I can see that in standard format (not using your link) so it must be an issue local to you.


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## jaslake

@ Simon
Seems Paul has fixed my issue 



> It is because the thread title ends in "print". I've adjusted the title so it will now appear correctly



@ Paul
I'm now able to access the Thread and download the attachment...thank you.

@ On ErrorGoTo0
Yes, you appear to have been correct...thanks

----------


## TMS

@Vai: please fix the grey rep count problem.  It shouldn't be that difficult and shouldn't have any major impact on other key functionality.

I enjoy the challenge of resolving problems and the gratitude of the people I help ... but I also enjoy the recognition.

I have continued to persevere through your difficult times but I'm going to stop posting in this forum until this is resolved.

----------


## Marcol

I'm lost with where to post this ...  :Confused: 

The message about navigating away from the page seems to have gone to some extent.
However it has been replaced with 




> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.



If anybody can post twice within 30secs on this forum I'd be very surprised.
Why does *the Forum want to post twice*, it's certainly not me?

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Val,

I don't know what TMShucks means by grey rep but I just got two "thanks" on my rep settings page and the total went down.  Did you try to fix the Reputation totals and put a negative sign in front of new entries?  For your info, I went from 1691 (or so) to 1683 (or so) after the last two positive reps.  

Do I get negative rep for looking at the settings page to see what my rep is?  It does seem a little punative to get rep points subtracted for people saying thanks.  I wonder if TMS has posted since his last one above?  Please fix this reputation summation problem!!

Another question.  I'm an awful speller.  Does the spell check icon work above the message boxes?

----------


## TMS

@MarvinP: actually, I have ... I felt guilty about leaving an OP in limbo, so I answered the question.  My rep has also gone down from around 2096 to 2087.

I guess this is a case of "be careful for what you wish for"

@Vai ... WTF???????????????

----------


## TMS

@MarvinP: actually, I have ... I felt guilty about leaving an OP in limbo, so I answered the question.  My rep has also gone down from around 2096 to 2087.

I guess this is a case of "be careful for what you wish for"

@Vai ... WTF???????????????

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I think they have perhaps incorporated a randomiser so the rep system is now a lucky (or unlucky) dip. they probably need to adapt the tag lines too - "MarvinP is unsure where he stands now" and so on.

I cannot wait to see the status when I return from dealing with my clients next week. Iwonder if the forum will still be here.

----------


## Mordred

Given that the search option doesn't apply anymore, I thought I would keep track of one of the threads that I responded to by subscribing to it.  I was *not* notified when there were more posts added to it.  Seriously, wtf?

----------


## Alf

Quite interesting, my reputation points went from 301 to 294 a reduction of 2,3 %.

TMShucks  lost 9 points going from 2096 to 2087 a reduction of 0,4 %.

This is probably not a “Robin Hood” kind of robbery i.e. taking from the rich and giving it to the poor. Nor does it seem to be a general down sizing as we all should loose about the same %.

Would be nice to know more cases of “lost point” so one could do an analyze to see if there is a pattern. A “Monte Carlo” simulation or “Drunkards Walk” mathematics perhaps.

Alf

----------


## jaslake

@ Alf
I believe I lost 10 points.

----------


## john55

well, someone has taken 9 points from me! 
I'm wondering if the tech team knows something about'em....hi guys, I want'em back!

----------


## arlu1201

I lost 9 points.. :Frown:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Given that the search option doesn't apply anymore, I thought I would keep track of one of the threads that I responded to by subscribing to it.  I was *not* notified when there were more posts added to it.  Seriously, wtf?



Just a note, you only get notification of new posts once you revisit the thread, until then you only get one, so scenario is:
*You post and leave>Op posts (notification sent)>New Helper posts>Op posts>New Helper posts>You visit after reading notification, go "WTF?" (notification sending reset)>Op posts (as long as you're not currently viewing thread new notification sent)*

You can code a solution whereby folk are notified every time as i have one but to be honest if you are a busy poster your inbox would fill up quick  :Smilie: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## arlu1201

Guess what, i got my reps back.....i just checked...

----------


## Alf

No pattern detected yet. So far we got:

THShucks     number of posts 5303 points lost 9
Jaslake        number of posts 3418 points lost 10
Arlu1201      number of posts 1776 points lost 9
John55        number of posts  503 points lost 9
Alf              number of posts 441 points lost 7

Perhaps there is no pattern? Just plain stupidety from those who are fixing the forum! 

Alf

----------


## Alf

Oh sh** so have I. I humbly apologize to the ones fix the forum.

Alf

----------


## john55

wow! 
yeap, I rcvd them back too!  Merlin is in action!  :Smilie: )

----------


## MarvinP

I have a possible reason for grey rep squares.....

If the reputation dialog is brought up and no radio button is clicked then Val doesn't know if it is green or red.  It then comes out as grey.  If a user clicks on the radio button then it goes to green.???

I think it is a problem with the initial state of the rep radio buttons and not being captured by the program.  ???

I also got my rep back in my settings screen.  Now I wonder if it is really correct?

----------


## jaslake

Mine have been reinstated.

----------


## john55

let's test it...

----------


## TMS

My rep count is mended ... I did think about a happy smiley but, you know what, I can't be ar$ed

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey all,

The negative rep came in due to a slight change in one of the settings. This has been restored. All the reps have been reversed to their original value.

Also, the grey reps have always been a part of the rep system.  Its due to rep power.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Vai, have you ever wondered why all mods and staff details (underneath your username) appear bold and blue? the html is poorly formed, take a look at the forum home you'll see that any user that appears after a mod or admin appears bold...etc!


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## MarvinP

HEY - I just did about 6 answers and NO PROBLEMS!!!   :Smilie:   :EEK!:  

Could it be adding more memory was the answer?  

Good Job VAL!!!!

----------


## Marcol

The Forum Attachment "facility" doesn't seem to want *.xls* files (i.e. pre 2007 files), looks like they have to be zipped.
I have tried with 372, 135, and 137KB files, surely they are not above the size limit?

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I have had problems with all workbooks of any size over (I guess) 100KB. Testing a small xls attachment.

----------


## royUK

test attachment

----------


## royUK

No problem attaching .xls for me

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Testing over 100KB.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

And over 200KB?

Internal server error (that could just be coincidence of course!)

----------


## arlu1201

Testing huge attachment....not happening...i get the attached error...

----------


## Marcol

Looks like the limit for .xls files is c120KB.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The size that you are allowed to upload for each file is attached, i suspect that during the "RAM upgrade" the sizes if post upload and mysql packest have been reduced (ptobably to 1mb) so when you are trying to upload the file along with everything else with the post (including space taken by auto save) the packet or post size are larger than that set in myconf.ini (or set at cpanel level on the server).
sizes.jpg

----------


## snb

I'm happy to announce that the wizkids from India managed to screw up a new thing in the forum:

In this post it's indicated 16 posts have been posted, 2 pages in total.
Clicking on the '2' button of the pages, or 'last' button of the pages only shows page 1.

----------


## Marcol

@ Simon
I'm talking 120*KB* not *MB*
Just tried a 200KB *.xlsm* with only a couple of dozen characters in the message text. The file won't upload.

Surely this can't be correct ...  :EEK!:

----------


## Domski

I just tried to upload a file of 144kb and get an ioerror.

What a bag of utter tosh this website has become. I'm surprised anyone can be bothered trying any longer.

Dom

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Its definitely a settings issue but not in the vbulletin software, it's at server level!

----------


## arlu1201

Testing attachment....successful...800kb...

----------


## jaslake

Let's not get nervous yet...being an Old Codger, I been through and managed many of these System Upgrades...all of which resulted in success.  This one has been and is being a bit difficult.  The Powers That Be may well have identified their most limiting problem...we can hope.  Not sure why it wasn't identified early on...don't know, don't care...hopefully this'll get it fixed.  If not...





> Our last attempt to increase the ram on the server was un-successful as we already had the maximum possible RAM which the server could have. We performed a lot of optimization on the server to decrease the load but still in high traffic times the current server is unable to bear the traffic so we have decided to move to a new and much better server with double the RAM and much better processor. The server has been ordered and being prepared now and the process of moving the site to the new server will start in around 3 hours from now. Once the site has been moved we will change the DNS to point to the new server and it will take between 2-24 hours for DNS to propagate all across the globe. There will be minimal downtime during the process but once we change the DNS we will have to close the creation of new threads and posts on the old server so that there are no posts which are lost during the transition. All updates regarding the server move will be available on our twitter account as well : http://twitter.com/exceltipsnforum

----------


## jaslake

Hi Vaibhav
I appreciate you giving notice such as this and others in the recent past



> Our last attempt to increase the ram on the server was un-successful as we already had the maximum possible RAM which the server could have. We performed a lot of optimization on the server to decrease the load but still in high traffic times the current server is unable to bear the traffic so we have decided to move to a new and much better server with double the RAM and much better processor. The server has been ordered and being prepared now and the process of moving the site to the new server will start in around 3 hours from now. Once the site has been moved we will change the DNS to point to the new server and it will take between 2-24 hours for DNS to propagate all across the globe. There will be minimal downtime during the process but once we change the DNS we will have to close the creation of new threads and posts on the old server so that there are no posts which are lost during the transition. All updates regarding the server move will be available on our twitter account as well : http://twitter.com/exceltipsnforum



It would be nice if you could time stamp these notices so we users can get a relative sense of time when all of this is going to happen.

----------


## Domski

> All updates regarding the server move will be available on our twitter account as well : http://twitter.com/exceltipsnforum



The last update on Twitter was 23rd Jan. Very informative, not!

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

There was one 21 minutes ago...  :Smilie: 

"The website transfer from old server to the new one is still underway, hopefully it gets complete in the next 3-4 hours."

The emphasis is presumably on the word 'hopefully'.

----------


## Domski

Now there's a coincidence  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## snb

From where the need to change the server, while before the downgrade it all worked smoothly ? 

It's a typical example of running backwards because of incompetency (we have no idea what went wrong so we change something not based on a thorough analysis but based on a wild guess: 'well you never know'; and by doing so creating new problems you are not able to solve (that will be so 'solved' based on a new wild guess, creating... etc.))

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Whoever is watching this thread for updates on the event when they do change the nameservers (DNS) when you come back to excel forum always hit Ctrl+F5 this will ensure that your cached page isn't used to load the site and you are sure that you are seeing the current site at that time  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

Hi Simon  
Just tried to upload a file to this Thread
http://www.excelforum.com/editpost.p...postid=2694773
Hit 



> when you come back to excel forum always hit Ctrl+F5



as you suggested...no error message...just no file upload.

----------


## WasWodge

When trying to mark a post as solved I have received the following error




> The website encountered an error while retrieving http://www.excelforum.com/editpost.p...post&p=2694820. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this web page later.
> HTTP Error 500 (Internal Server Error): An unexpected condition was encountered while the server was attempting to fulfil the request.



I will post the link in the mark as solved thread

Edit: Managed to get it to accept the solved now after giving it 10mins

----------


## jaslake

Most recent posts seem to be not updating the dashboard.  For example, I posted to this Thread
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...el-2011-a.htmlat 10:38PM...it does not appear on the dashboard.

There's been at least one additional post...also not recorded.

----------


## TMS

This thread says there are 321 posts. However,you can't see post #321 because it's on page 9. No matter how I try, I can't get onto that page ... Maybe this will work?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Edit: yes, that works and it confirms the problem jaslake is reporting.

----------


## teylyn

In my UserCP, the Joke thread shows arlu1201 as the last poster at

"Today, 08:02 PM  " NZ time. Opening the thread, there is a later post by pike. 

The "What's new" view also does not show the actual poster and date/time stamp of the latest post.

*So, now we cannot trust these views anymore? Now the core functionality of alerting us to new posts in subscribed threads is broken, too?*

----------


## teylyn

Duplicate posts are still happening. See

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...05#post2694805

I don't really see how the move to a new server with more RAM has changed what's fundamentally wrong with this forum. Ok, I did not have any time-outs or database errors, but I still don't see the functionality we had before the upgrade.

Call this a complete failure.

----------


## Domski

I did actually manage to submit a post without a database error, page freeze, duplicate post or it vanishing altogether so I'm guessing something has worked. I have noticed problems as mentioned with the last poster not showing correctly and don't know if the other errors that have been coming up have been fixed.

Vai - is there any chance of that list of resolved and outstanding issues that you have promised????

Dom

----------


## teylyn

I have repeatedly asked for a *forum* to list/manage/report/update issues, instead of spreading them across a dozen threads in three different forums.

But, hey, I'm just a moderator, so who would listen to me?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Just a note and i have mentioned this about 5 or 6 times, but i'm either NOT getting notifications or they're very sporadic, look how many posts in here that have taken place since my last post and i've not had a notification!

----------


## Domski

Whatever benefit the new server has brought load speed isn't one of them. It's taken 3-4 minutes to get to this point from clicking in Chrome to load the homepage up.

Dom

----------


## Domski

And 5 more minutes to register that post.

Dom

----------


## john55

it's working very slow, and to post a reply I need to try for several times, the wheel is roating and rotating and finally I rcv an error
"The following errors occurred with your submission
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 24 seconds."
if I refresh the page teh replay is there!!!!

----------


## alansidman

I with Dom and John on this s l o w issue.  Painfully slow.

----------


## NBVC

I thought doubling RAM was supposed to make things faster, not slow it down to a damned crawl!

This is really eating at me now!!!!!

----------


## jaslake

> Let's not get nervous yet...being an Old Codger, I been through and managed many of these System Upgrades...all of which resulted in success.  This one has been and is being a bit difficult.  The Powers That Be may well have identified their most limiting problem...we can hope.  Not sure why it wasn't identified early on...don't know, don't care...hopefully this'll get it fixed.  If not...



Well, I'm getting nervous.

----------


## JieJenn

Is it just me or is this forum is pretty screwed up in term of functionality. Quick post is not quick anymore.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hope they don't speed this site up anymore  :Smilie: 
I've just tried getting on here for the last 10 minutes and keep getting this
*header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";* Retry after 17200 seconds???? (286.5 minutes?)

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hope they don't speed this site up anymore  :Smilie: 
I've just tried getting on here for the last 10 minutes and keep getting this
*header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";* Retry after 17200 seconds???? (286.5 minutes?)

And now this *This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 26 seconds.* when i hadn't previously posted. wtf????

----------


## Simon Lloyd

And then bumped out?

Need some help Vai?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

And then bumped out?

Need some help Vai?

*Time for posting warning again!*

----------


## JapanDave

Is there an echo in here?

The popularity of this froum,

Going...

Going...

Going...

Going...

Going...

Going...

Gone!!!

----------


## jaslake

@ Vai

I have to assume your scrambling around like a chicken with it's head cut off (ever see that...my Grandfather used to raise them for his 12 Grandchildren back in the mid 40's until the mid 50's...we all lived in the same 3 bedroom home on Spring Avenue), fascinating stuff.  

Communication is your best tool.  I believe you'll be well served using it.  Perhaps you're having issues posting as we are???

*Please keep us informed!*

----------


## john55

hi,
what kind of day we have ...today?!  the beginning is a good one!  :Smilie: 

JapanDAve...

here...
here...
here...
here...

----------


## arlu1201

So far the forum is fine, just some sporadic errors.  I guess there was some server prob last nite....but seems like everything is fine now....

----------


## arlu1201

By the way that post was instant....

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> So far the forum is fine, just some sporadic errors.



Is that not a contradiction in terms?

----------


## JapanDave

John, I hope so, b/c this is such a great site, so much knowledge here and I own a lot to those who have helped me in the past. I would hate to see some of those people go else where. :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

> Is that not a contradiction in terms?



No contradiction as such...its been working fine most of the time....just about 10% of the time it is giving out errors, which is good considering last nite when i couldnt do anything....

----------


## pike

only problem 10% of the errors close the forum for 90% of the time

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Perhaps we have different definitions of "working fine". No site with recurring errors is fine to my mind.

----------


## snb

Is there any order in these times ?

----------


## arlu1201

I am seeing an order.  Maybe try refreshing the page.  See my screeshot below -

----------


## pike

Fortunately I have a German great grand parent and my German gene tells me that this is not "working fine" . Working fine is 99.99%

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

@snb,
Those times are in order (though 12:44am should be displayed as 00:44 in my opinion).

----------


## snb

> though 12:44am should be displayed as 00:44 in my opinion



@onerror

That's exactly the point why in the present representation 09.12 is 'later' then 12.44 AM.
So my it's about a wrong representation.

Some  :Frown:  seem to forget we live in different timezones.. :Confused:

----------


## Domski

> So far the forum is fine, just some sporadic errors.  I guess there was some server prob last nite....but seems like everything is fine now....



Everything is far from fine. Pretty much every time I log on there's a new problem. Vai must be doing really well in all his other ventures to let this one go to sh!t quite so badly.

Anyone else witnessed an upgrade to anything done this badly before?

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Well 12.44am has to be before 9.12 because it is not 12.44*pm*

At any rate that too is cosmetic - I will be happy if they rectify the db errors first!

----------


## john55

incorrect replies number
it seems that the last reply is from Peter, but it's not truth! I responded yesterday at 0132.

----------


## Alf

Upgrading this forum has been like peeling an onion.
Vai's helpers strip of one layer after the other but the result only makes me cry.

Alf

----------


## Vaibhav

As you can see in the header today, we have posted this msg - We had a few hours downtime on the site yesterday because of a corrupted table and we were required to repair the tables. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

So far the server load has been normal and no dbase errors reported in the past 3-4 hrs.  

We have fixed the post count issue as well, so you should not be seeing that again.  

A separate forum for issues is on the way.  Feel free to report any bugs and we will solve it for you.

----------


## Alf

For what it's worth. I just tried to upload a 156 KB xlsm file and no go. Error message "Internal Server Error"

Alf

Some are punished by God immediately, others have to wait until the upgrade!

----------


## arlu1201

I got the same error even with a.xls.

----------


## NBVC

I received a PM with someone having same problem.

We started off pretty promising this morning... but now we are back to a deadly crawl in forum response time.....  :Frown:

----------


## jaslake

I also get the Server Error in trying to up;oad a file (170 KB) excel forum.jpg

----------


## arlu1201

Testing upload of .xls and .xlsm.....seems like it went through...no error this time...

----------


## snb

@Arlu 1201

Please read the title of this thread and act accordingly...
There's a special subforum for 'testers' of the 'technichal team'.
Please do your testing over there.

----------


## arlu1201

@SNB, i wasnt just testing for my sake. It was just to assist others to know that it works and save them the trouble of testing it again.....

----------


## snb

Please read what I wrote carefully (if necessary twice or more) before you post a reaction.

----------


## Domski

While we're creating new sub forums can we get rid of some of the, frankly useless, other ones?

Dom

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Still no email notifications coming through???????????

----------


## jaslake

@arlu1201




> i wasnt just testing for my sake. It was just to assist others to know that it works and save them the trouble of testing it again.....



I'd been trying to upload a file for most of the morning.  Thanks for the "heads up".

----------


## Vaibhav

> Still no email notifications coming through???????????



Simon, Its working well for every one i checked with... 
Check your spam box.. 
Or try changing your hot mail email .. may be it has to do something with hotmail ?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Vai, i've been recieving emails from this forum for the last 8 years, i have changed nothing, it's the forum that has changed and now i don't get notifications, i have checked my settings here and i am subscribed to the forums i always was, my subscription is set to automatic....etc, in short nothing different than it ever has been, the only thing that has changed is the forum software and the server!

I'm glad you finally replied to me reporting this  :Smilie: 

You can of course use the maintainance tools in vbulletin>admincp>maintainance>diagnostics and test email sending to a @msn.com addresss and see if it arrives, infact send the test to me, notify me on skype and i'll check after you have sent it!, could be a server sending issue.

----------


## Vaibhav

I have created a new sub-forum for issues - http://www.excelforum.com/suggestions-for-improvement/

If any of the issues posted in this entire thread still persist, please feel free to post them to the new sub-forum as a new thread.

Please create 1 thread per issue.  To standardize it, kindly use *Issue*  if you are reporting an issue or *Improvement*  for any suggestion for improvement.

Am closing this thread.

Appreciate your co-operation.

----------

